# John Keelty looking for Gareth Williams Inventor



## Taff lewis (Jul 19, 2011)

Message from John Keelty of Cape Town please will Gareth Williams of Moelfre Anglesey North Wales contact me thank you


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Not a very good idea posting your email address on any site mate, leave yourself wide open to all sort of trolls.
Much better to use a PM so you may want to take that down.
Hope you find him though.

Don


----------



## Taff lewis (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Matheson said:


> Not a very good idea posting your email address on any site mate, leave yourself wide open to all sort of trolls.
> Much better to use a PM so you may want to take that down.
> Hope you find him though.
> 
> Don


thanks removed


----------

